# Alumilite Pentant



## maxman400 (Jun 30, 2009)

This is my first Pendant and my third attempt at using Alumilite. It is tented with red (looks pink) and has gold foil mixed in. after all is said and done I think I should have made the hole a little bigger (gives me an excuse to make another one). Your thoughts and comments are welcome.:question: Since it is clear I used different back grounds for the photos.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jun 30, 2009)

very nice


----------



## hewunch (Jun 30, 2009)

Cool looking. I have thought about doing this soon too. Great job.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jun 30, 2009)

Looks Like a grapefruit Lifesaver, DAMHIKT!! Cool!!


----------



## moyehow (Jun 30, 2009)

nice job.  I love the materials u used.


----------



## broitblat (Jun 30, 2009)

Nice looking pendant.  The gold and tint create a very cool effect and it looks well turned 

  -Barry


----------



## cnirenberg (Jun 30, 2009)

Max,
That is pretty cool.  I liked the wood pendants and now am beginning to see the unlimited possibilities...


----------



## maxman400 (Jun 30, 2009)

I would LOVE to see what one would look like in Dawn's Ancient Mars material.


----------



## louie (Jun 30, 2009)

very nice. You should make a matching pen.


----------



## bitshird (Jun 30, 2009)

That is a cool pendant, I have to start making some of those.


----------



## CaptG (Jul 1, 2009)

Sweet,  Now I know what to do with the little bit of resin left over after a pour.  Nice job and great idea.


----------



## artme (Jul 1, 2009)

Looks good!!

I can imagine that in a whole range of colours.


----------

